# הרשמו כאן



## Ali Smith

שלום!

אינכם רשומים למילון? הרשמו כאן

If this means

"Are you not registered to [use] the dictionary? Register [yourselves] here."

shouldn't the verb have been הרשימו _harshimu_ rather than הרשמו _harshemu_?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## slus

הרשימו is a different verb, meaning "impress".


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! I know להרשים means “ to impress”.

But then what is the infinitive of this verb?


----------



## slus

להרשם


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Is it pronounced leharshem? If so, I think it’s also spelled להירשם.


----------



## slus

Leherashem.
You can also spell it להירשם.


----------



## Drink

It's herashmu, not harshemu.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! So, it’s like _hikansu_ (Enter!) except that the vowel after the first letter changed from חיריק to צירי because the following letter, being guttural, rejected the דגש חזק. Am I right?


----------



## Drink

Yes.


----------

